#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Nervenschmerzen in den Beinen >

## Joos-Ulrich

Hallo
ich bin neu in der Runde und vielleicht hat jemand die selbe Erkrankung und kann mir weiterhelfen.
Ich würde mich um jeden Beitrag freuen. 
Ich bin seit Dez.07 in Behandlung mit Nervenschmerzen in den Beinen. Es wurde das Medikament Levocomp 100/25mg eingesetzt, was ich nach 3 Wochen absetzen mußte, weil mich die Nebenwirkungen umgehauen haben. Im Januar 08 bekam ich dann das Medikament Gabapentin 100 morgens und abends eine Kapsel. Diese Dosis wurde nach 3 Wochen verdoppelt. Auch nach der Verdoppelung der Dosis merkte ich keine Besserung, geschweige die Schmerzen verstärkten sich. 
Viele Grüße 
Joos-Ulrich

----------


## Joos-Ulrich

Hallo 
leider habe ich keine Rückantworten bekommen
Ich habe mich umgehört und habe einen Arzt gefunden  ganz in meiner Nähe der mir geholfen hat.
Mein Mann ist bei ihm in Behandlung wegen seiner Bandscheide. Dieser Arzt wendet eine bestimmte Spritzenkur an, die zwar keine Heilung bringt, aber den Schmerz nimmt.
Mein Mann will unter allen Umständen eine Op der Bandscheibe vermeiden und läßt sich von diesem Arzt behandeln. Er hat Erfolg und ist schon seit Monaten und Jahren schmerzfrei. Dieser Arzt behandelte auch meine Erkrankung der Nerven in den Beinen. Es ging von einer Blokade vom Rücken aus und diese löste er.
Viele Grüße
Joos-Ulrich

----------

